
Libya’s Central Bank forgot the code to a safe containing $184m worth of coins - jackgavigan
http://www.wsj.com/articles/libyas-central-bank-needs-money-stashed-in-a-safe-problem-is-officials-dont-have-the-code-1463153910
======
dlgeek
I'm confused by this whole thing. Due to a political fight, they can't get the
combination from the parties who have it recorded, so their solution is "hire
a super-duper safecracker team" \- and then "drill a hole big enough for the
safecracker to access the inside". It doesn't make any sense. Vaults and safes
are simply a way to delay an attacker, they're not impenetrable fortresses.

If you've got physical and local political control over the vault and a
timeframe measured in weeks, you should be able to use simple standard
construction techniques to drill/cut through the concrete and access it just
fine - no special Hollywood techniques needed.

------
1812Overture
Calling it now. They're going to have a Geraldo moment when they open that
vault.

